# APC Smart-UPS 5000VA 208V SUA5000RMT5U Rack/ Tower NEU!



## Andy082 (26 März 2010)

Verkaufe eine neue und ungebrauchte Smart-UPS mit 5000VA des Herstellers APC (siehe Foto)

http://www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SUA5000RMT5Uhttp://www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SUA5000RMT5U


Hersteller: 
APC

UPS-Typ:
SUA5000RMT5U

Neupreis:
~2700,- USD / ~3000,- EUR


Ausgang:

maximale Ausgangsleistung: 
4000 Watt / 5000 VA

nominale Ausgangsspannung:
208V

Frequenz am Ausgang:
47 - 53 Hz (50 Hz nominal), 57 - 63 Hz (60 Hz nominal)

Anschlüsse:
2x NEMA L6-20R
2x NEMA L6-30R


Eingang:

nominalle Eingangsspannung:
208V

Eingangsfrequenz:
50/60 Hz +/- 5 Hz (manueller Schalter)

Eingangsanschlussart:
NEMA L6-30P

Kabellänge:
2.44 m

Bereich der Eingangsspannung:
141 - 255V


Batterie und Überbrückungszeit:

Batterietype:
wartungsfreie, versiegelte Bleibatterie mit suspendiertem Elektrolyt, auslaufsicher;

typische Ladedauer:
3 Stunden

Batterieaustauschkassetten:
2 Stück RBC55

max. Überbrückungszeit:
bis zu 300 Minuten


Kommunikation & Management:

Schnittstelle:
DB-9 RS232, SmartSlot mit vorinstallierter Ethernet-SmartSlot-Card AP9617

Panel:
LED-Status, LED-Balkenanzeige für Batterie & Ladezustand, sowie zur Anzeige von Betrieb, Überlast, etc.


Abmessungen & Aufbauarten:

Höhe x Breite x Tiefe:
222.0mm x 483.0mm x 660.0mm

Rackhöhe:
5U

Eigengewicht:
~100 KG

Auf- & Einbauarten:
- Rackmontage;
- stehend (Tower);
- liegend;



Artikelzustand:

Artikel ist neu & unbenutzt und wurde vor ca. einem halben Jahr gekauft. USP wurde zur Einlagerung aus der Originalverpackung genommen, Anbau- und Zubehörteile sind alle originalverpackt, Batterie-Packs sind versiegelt.


Lieferumfang:

Smart-UPS inkl. 2 Stück Batteriepacks RBC55, SmartSlotCard AP9617 f. Ethernet, Software-CD, zusätzliche Rack-Montage-Schienen, Smart-UPS Signalling RS232-Kabel, Benutzerhandbuch, Web/SNMP Management Card.


Liefer- & Versandhinweise:

Artikel muss auf Grund seiner Größe und Gewichts per Spedition versendet oder persönlich abgeholt werden. Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen können UPS und die beiden Batterie-Packs einzeln versendet werden. In diesem Fall wären die Versandkosten x3 zu rechnen. Weiters erfolgt diese Versandart nur versichert! u.U. gehts auch per Hermes. 


UPS wurde vor einem halben Jahr für eine Produktionsanlage erworben, welche in unserem Haus montiert & in Betrieb genommen und später nach Südamerika verschickt werden sollte. Da diese nun in unserem Standort verbleibt, jedoch nach einer Inventur unseres Ersatzteillagers der zulässige Höchstbetrag überschritten wurde, werden einzelne Industriekomponenten ausgeschieden, so eigenartig es klingt.


Preis:
VB 1800,- würde aber je nach Umfang & Art auch gegen einige Wago-750er-Komponenten tauschen;


----------

